# First Grow



## ozzywhitelufc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,said i would send some photos of my 3 californian special plants.they have been grown in potting compost and vermiculite mix under CFL.The largest plant is aprox 8 weeks old and the other 2 are 4 weeks.My big one I think is showing female pistols. Have switched to 12/12 last night. My grow area is very small and I would like to keep the plants small!! Any Questions or advice would be appreciated. Thanks to my Wench for taking some great shots

Cheers 

Ozzy.


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah those wld be female pistils...congrats
How big is your grow area and how much lighting are you using? You will want 5000 lumens per sqr foot for flowering...


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi and Thanks,
Grow area only just under 4 square feet at the moment and aprox 3 feet high. Total lumens at the moment is aprox 11k. temps during the day are at 80 and at night down to 65. Grow box is in a walkin closet.

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 19, 2009)

Looking very good! You seem to know a bit what you are doing. But i seriously advice you to double yor light when you flower, 11k lumens covering 4 sqf is not enough. Your buds will be airy and plants will stretch.

Keep up the good work!

edit: I think i would flower very soon if i were you. Perhaps Tie them down, let them adjust for maybe two days then flip to 12/12. Most strains grow a lot firts 2-3 weeks in flower. My space is about the same as yours, check out my second closet grow which also had 3 plants in it. They are grown in coco which makes the plants grow a bit faster than soil, but i think it'll give you an idea of how they will behave.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 19, 2009)

How many plants do you have in the room? 11k should be enough for at least 4 plants if it is close enough... But as KK said the more light the better. It will give you more dense buds and more resins.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Only got 3 plants in my room and just worked out that i have aprox total of 600w , the room is aprox 3.5 square feet. Do you think that this would be ok for flowering?

Regards

Ozzy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2009)

You cannot use watts to figure lighting as lumens per watt varies so much with different types of lighting.  Plant count is immaterial and also should not be used to figure lighting--you can flower when the plants are tiny or grow monster trees or bushes.  You need to figure lighting needs by figuring lumens per sq ft.  Exactly how many and what are the size of the CFLs you are using.  If you have 600W in there and only have 11K lumens, something is really wrong.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 19, 2009)

600w? I think you mean that your cfls put out the same amount of light as 600w of regular bulbs, which would be about 11000 as you said before. 

20wcfl is about 1000 lumens. You should have about 5000 lumens/sqf, in your cab that would be 17500 lumens. 20x17,5=350.

You should have at least 350w of cfls in your cab. And put them _close_ to the tops, not more than 10 cm away. They can basically touch low wattage cfls without burning. 

I think this is vrey good and tried out guidelines when it comes to lights. Of course there are many ways to finetune your system, but this will give you a lot of nice bud to smoke. Then again you will harvest something with what you got now, it's just that it's very, very easy for you to double that amount with some more lights.

But you might wanna consider an exhaustfan if your temps are allready 80 lights on. A 12cm pc-fan is perfect, it's lower your temps and give co2 to your plants.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes Your are bang on, will try to up the quantity of bulbs soon. Lights are nearly touching all the top leaves and I have a fan on order.Could be down to 1 plant if other 2 plants turn out having male tackle!!!!

Thanks For The Advice.

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 19, 2009)

Good to hear! You will have an excellent grow. Sad thing is that you are nowanadict to growing. It will take over your life from now on. But hey, addictions makes life woth living, right?

Oh, an advantage with many smaller cfls is that you can have different spectrums. In bloom you should have 2/3 2700k (red) with 1/3 6000k (blue). The opposite is true when you veg. Lights from many spots will also create an even lightdistribution across your cab. I've actually heard people say that cfls are better than hids in small spaces due to these facts. I sort of doubt it though... love my hps!


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

Not bashing cfl's but just like THG says all the time...if you break it down they cost more, put out more heat and less lumens to a comparable HPS...bottom line is they use more juice to put out less lumens...


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi All.
My First grow!! Had 3 Wee ones now down to 1, had to use the sword on a male and a hermi. So that leaves "Charlie" she is about 7 weeks,and 3 weeks into flower.I have shackled her down as I am short on height. Pics speak for themselves. Have also started one of the free seeds from attitudes Christmas special offer, Its a Kandy Kushx Skunk and is 8 days old.

Please tell me how you think things are going, but be Gentle!!

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey ozzy looks good very interested in the kandy kush so il be watching if you dont mind


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2010)

Seedling looks real healthy...your other plants look like they might hve gotten hit a lil too hard with nutrients at one point...but overall not to bad...


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Guys and Fruity, Thanks for the input,will do an update for you on Sunday,got my lad coming over tomorrow, so out with the incense !!
kandy Kush baby is looking really good put loads of growth on this week will post new pics of her/him sunday. Her indoors is the camera buff so will have to be a good chap till then.

Cheers have agood un

Ozzy


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi , Updated pics out of room with no lights and flash on. Californian Special into nearly 4 weeks into flower.Had to trim one large fan leaf coz it got burned.Got some Bio Buzz Bloom due to arrive any day so hope the buds take off a bit.
What do you Guys think???
Also couple of pics of Kandy Kush 24 days old. will be keeping a close eye on      
this for any male bits!!

Cheers 

Ozzy.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 17, 2010)

both of them look good man nice and green great pics aswel


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 17, 2010)

They usually start to swell week 5-6, so i think you are going to see big changes in the near future.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 18, 2010)

KK X Skunk. Showed Male Sack. Chopped and ejected!! Oh deep joy !!!!!!!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Jan 19, 2010)

lookin good my friend! no problems at all! they do look a little airy, maybe u can add some more lights

good luck!
destroyer


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> KK X Skunk. Showed Male Sack. Chopped and ejected!! Oh deep joy !!!!!!!


sorry to her he was male how long did it take to show?


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Fruity and Bowl, Kandy Kush showed at 24 days just one ball on 5th node so whipped him out PDQ, such a bummer cos he was looking really good.
Down to just the Cali Special now, into its doing ok gave her a feed of Bio Bloom and with the new 125 watt red CFL am hoping for good things!! well dont care if its not a mass producer She is my first!! Remember growing 2 seeds given to me by a big Carp fisherman over 25 years ago. I grew 2 monster plants in a wardrobe with a normal incandecent bulb,must have been six feet high!!
My Ex father in law found them !! haha!! that took some explaining.
Back in those days I thought it was the norm to have both male and female side by side, to encourage what ever we were wanting,those were Leaves!!
How times have changed!!

Update.

Just popped two more seeds into compost

one is OG18 x Skunk and other is Sleestack x Skunk

The Attitude Xmas Freebies!!

Cheers

Ozzy

On and On


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice ozzy im doing the sleestacks aswel going to try my first ever bit of LST later today on them hope you get some female this time
BIG GREEN MOJOfor them


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 19, 2010)

HI Fruity, will you be doing a grow journal ? We could have a little competition??

Good luck

If i didnt have bad luck I would have none at all!!

On and On 

Ozzy.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey ozzy my journal if called round 4 multi grow its in my sig but it sends you to my other grow il try sort it out then you can click on it and it will take you straight there im at 19days now with 6 diffrent strains


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Fruity, Had a good look at your GJ its very impressive,your grow room looks great Good luck will be keeping my beady eye on it!!
Looks like my 2 seeds have just popped the surface, thats the Og and Sleestack. Dont know much about these strains what info do you have?

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 20, 2010)

im in the same boat i dont no that much about them so it should be a fun grow


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nearly 5 weeks into flower, Bio Buzz Bloom and new red spectrum 125watt been in use for 3 days and 6 days respectively. Its amazing how green she is!!
Any comments most welcome?

Cheers 

Ozzy.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 21, 2010)

Updated pics.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow!  Your doing a great job!  I have been having a lot of timer issues bought two and niether work!  I'm getting nervous about getting them to bud!  I can't believe you have these plants (7 weeks) same age as my baby girls and they haven't begun to look like yours!  I wish I could load a danged ol pic!  You have enncouraged me to try harder! Uhhhhh


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 21, 2010)

they look nice and healthy you doing a fine job my friend


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Guys, picture update showing trichs and buds.
leaves starting to show signs of yellowing,am hoping this is normal?
Trichs appear to be clear and some cloudy,some of the pistols are turning brown but seem to be still growing and producing. 
How much longer?
Am planing on about another 2 weeks!!??

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 31, 2010)

great pics! those look like some great smoke!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

great pic ozzy maybe 2/3 weeks shes not began to swell yet i see you have some amber aswell wot strain is she ?


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Fruit and any one else looking in. Strain is Californian Special X Skunk, Yes i figured 2 weeks aprox, I posted a few pics in the general section a few weeks ago and a few said I had some nanners but me and her indoors gave her a good looking over and could not see any.See your journals everywhere!! Cant keep up with you!! Got OG and Sleestack into 2nd week now will post some pics later,

If youve left any room on this site!!!   HA HA !

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

look in here its 1 of my plants that went hermi on me it may help its the little nanner sticking out i had a look at you post i couldnt see anything but hopefully this will help you identify if you have or havent http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50057


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanx for that Fruity, Defo not got any of those little monkeys YET!!

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 4, 2010)

Some great pics of Trichs at nearly 7 weeks flower!!

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, Trichs at 7 weeks, beginning to see some amber!!

Ozzy.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi All, I cut my one and only girl this morning. Wet weight is aprox 3.5oz. As you will see she was looking a wee bit worse for wear!!
Lots learned over the last few months and would not have achieved it without the advice and info from this site.
Two new seedlings are now doing well, awaiting sex!! They are Sleestack and OG18.

Cheers

Ozzy.


----------



## warfish (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow!  That's some great looking smoke, ozzy   Very nice job!  And congratulations on your first harvest, it's a wonderful feeling for sure!

Looking forward to a smoke report from her


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanx Warfish, Did dry a sample last week and after a few takes it sat me on my arse, so hoping after curing it will be good stuff.
My first proper attempt and am well chuffed with the results!!

Cheers.

Ozzy.


----------

